# Clear serving



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Use White Halo then purchase some of Deezlin's clarifier to put on it. Turns the white halo clear.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

when your serving just keep add tention to the jig until it goes mostly clear then like said above ad some clarifier to it. doing it this way will help you from serving it to tight and cause peep rotaion issues


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

What is this "clarifier" stuff you guys are referring to? 
I have been contemplating buying some white serving to try and get that "clear "effect. can you get that translucent appearance from 3D serving? If so... what size? 3D is cheaper than Halo!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

TN ARCHER said:


> What is this "clarifier" stuff you guys are referring to?
> I have been contemplating buying some white serving to try and get that "clear "effect. can you get that translucent appearance from 3D serving? If so... what size? 3D is cheaper than Halo!


Won't work with 3d. you have to serve it too tight to use the 3d serving. If you serve 3d too tight it will seperate as soon as you bend it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You don't need Clarifier to get the white Halo to come out clear....if you are serving with White and it doesn't come out "clear" you didn't serve it tight enough.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*What he said-No clarifier here-Or peep rotation*



Brown Hornet said:


> You don't need Clarifier to get the white Halo to come out clear....if you are serving with White and it doesn't come out "clear" you didn't serve it tight enough.


I have made a bunch of sets like this with no clarifier

Tom


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I use the Brownell 1D and Mini serving and they come out nice and clear also.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

you dont have to use the clairifier but its good to use so you dont serve to tight and it helps get rid of any "foggy" look if you dont serve tight enough


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> Won't work with 3d. you have to serve it too tight to use the 3d serving. If you serve 3d too tight it will seperate as soon as you bend it.


I have used White 3D whenever anyone asks for clear end servings. I have never had a serving seperate, and the 3D gets almost, if not as clear as Halo. We are talking hundreds of servings here. 

It will work with 3D. Yes, you can get it too tight. But it will be clear if served at the right tension.......


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*thanks for the tip*



EXTREME 1 said:


> I use the Brownell 1D and Mini serving and they come out nice and clear also.


I havent tried that yet


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

S4 300-60 said:


> I have used White 3D whenever anyone asks for clear end servings. I have never had a serving seperate, and the 3D gets almost, if not as clear as Halo. We are talking hundreds of servings here.
> 
> It will work with 3D. Yes, you can get it too tight. But it will be clear if served at the right tension.......


I like to serve 3D at about 5-6#. Will that be sufficient to get the clear effect? 

What size Halo are you guys using in the white?


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

TN ARCHER said:


> I like to serve 3D at about 5-6#. Will that be sufficient to get the clear effect?
> 
> What size Halo are you guys using in the white?


I checked on the serving tension coming off the tool.....it spools off at between 8-9 lbs. I serve while the string is under a minimum of 300 lbs. If your string has less tension then that while on the jig, you will have to adjust accordingly....


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

TN ARCHER said:


> What size Halo are you guys using in the white?


.014 in the pics above


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

S4 300-60 said:


> I checked on the serving tension coming off the tool.....it spools off at between 8-9 lbs. I serve while the string is under a minimum of 300 lbs. If your string has less tension then that while on the jig, you will have to adjust accordingly....


I to serve at 300#. I Seem to have more peep problems at that high of serving tension on the jig.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Hmmmm........I have never had a problem with peep rotation. I experimented for quite a while to come up with my process though. I will not divulge the whole thing, but I have absolutely ZERO peep rotation....


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Won't work with 3d. you have to serve it too tight to use the 3d serving. If you serve 3d too tight it will seperate as soon as you bend it.


The only time I have ever seen that with 3d was when it was put on in the wrong direction


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Can someone post a pic of a string NOT on a bow? I am wondering what you can see close to the end loop. I wrap my tag ends around the string and serve over them, for about a 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch. I am assuming this will show up.


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

TN Archer it will show through but, you will not see it as it is wrapped around a cam post and hidden all the time...

NJBB


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

NJBuckBuster said:


> TN Archer it will show through but, you will not see it as it is wrapped around a cam post and hidden all the time...
> 
> NJBB


I figured as much. Just checking.

Thanks.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> *What is this "clarifier" stuff you guys are referring to? *I have been contemplating buying some white serving to try and get that "clear "effect. can you get that translucent appearance from 3D serving? If so... what size? 3D is cheaper than Halo!


Can anybody answer this?


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

archerm3 said:


> Can anybody answer this?


its a liquid you apply to the serving to get rid of any foggy look it may have, it also allows to serve with less tention on your jig and still get the clear affect. If the 3D can give the clear look thats cool but if you plan to build strings and sell them it would be best to do it right with the halo .014 just charge extra like most guys do for it so the extra cost for it isnt really an issue, but if you jusr build for yourself then it doesnt matter I would just hate to see you use 3D a a customers string and it become an issue later. JMO


----------



## Dale P (Feb 17, 2009)

where do you get the clarifier? I didnt see it on his web site.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Dale P said:


> where do you get the clarifier? I didnt see it on his web site.


just ask him about it, I think its like $5.00 plus s&h a bottle


----------



## helixarcher89 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Guyz..

If let say i get the little john clarifier, how much should i apply it and in order to get those clear servings, how much tension should i tension up the string?

I am still confuse about it?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Helix,


If you look at my pictures above and below, you dont need that clarifier stuff...

When using .014 HALO set your jig to just enough tension where the string dont twist while serving....I watch a piece of tag end of material that I put between the two colors...If it rotates, its too tight..

HALO dont need a whole lot of tension to turn clear...Its trail and error...I went through several sets for practice until I found the right combination...

There is no majic formula...you just have to play around until you find what works for you

Tom

Here is a set I just did of red/black and flame with clear halo


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

helixarcher89 said:


> Hey Guyz..
> 
> If let say i get the little john clarifier, how much should i apply it and in order to get those clear servings, how much tension should i tension up the string?
> 
> I am still confuse about it?


you only need a few drops, when your serving you should get it tight enough that it goes clear and then put a few drops of the clarifier on after your done, keep the string under 300lbs. If done right the serving will be clear (or mostly clear while serving) all the clarifier will do is help get rid of any "foggy" look to the serving after your done but isnt needed to make the serving clear


----------



## helixarcher89 (Jul 18, 2008)

wow.. Thts looks cool on your bow ex-wolverine.. I will try out when i have finish assembled my new string jig as currently, my string jig are only able to do recurve string as the pole are far away apart.. So i got to redesign and fabricate out..

Thanks for the info..


----------



## bjanzen (Dec 20, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> When using .014 HALO set your jig to just enough tension where the string dont twist while serving....I watch a piece of tag end of material that I put between the two colors...If it rotates, its too tight..
> 
> HALO dont need a whole lot of tension to turn clear...Its trail and error...I went through several sets for practice until I found the right combination...



I have been playing with this.......anything over 1-2 lbs makes my string "twist" even under 300+ lb tension.

My .014 Halo is barely milky to white.......

Do I understand the twist thing? Almost any tension on my jig will twist the string some. Am I missing something?

Barry


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You don't need Clarifier to get the white Halo to come out clear....if you are serving with White and it doesn't come out "clear" you didn't serve it tight enough.


:thumb: BCY recommends this material and method and it works like a charm. :wink:



ex-wolverine said:


> Helix,
> 
> 
> If you look at my pictures above and below, you dont need that clarifier stuff...
> ...


Now that is one SWEEEET bow and strings! :thumb: Nice job ex!


~~~~


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

> Now that is one SWEEEET bow and strings! Nice job ex!




Thanks !!! RHC

I appreciate it...


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

bjanzen said:


> I have been playing with this.......anything over 1-2 lbs makes my string "twist" even under 300+ lb tension.
> 
> My .014 Halo is barely milky to white.......
> 
> ...


I set my serving jig at 6lbs. It will turn the string I use my free hand to hold the string to keep it from turning. Only way i found to do it.


----------

